# List of Equipment every GSD owner should have..



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm getting working line gsd puppy and need to prepare.
Please list your must have equipment (preferably with links to the product).
If you from Canada (Toronto area) I would also appreciate good equipment store recommendation with decent prices. (Already spent a fortune )

Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Equipment


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Equipment


OMG that looks very serious


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ha!
a list on this topic has the potential to get very long... honestly, aside from the basics, the 2 dogs I have now have had pretty different needs as far as equipment, so I will list a few items that are common between the two...

my must haves:
under coat rake (1" teeth)
(diy) flirt pole
original Kong

my preferences:
leather service dog leash
thin quick release martingale collar
ceramic water bowls
stainless steel food bowls

*i get the best selection of dog beds from Costco

I don't have specific brands or links so I just tried to be detailed in descriptions so that you can plug it into google images.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Handler with patients (sp)
Handler with dedication


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A crate, old bedding material, heavy rubber toys for play and training, ropey tug toys (under supervision), a great sense of humor and confidence. Camera to capture the cuteness.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A forced air blower. Wish I bought one 30 years ago!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

patience, patience and more patience 

a stuffed toys for the land shark phase! (and if you don't know what that it, you'll soon find out!)


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Kyleigh said:


> patience, patience and more patience
> 
> You mean patience or you will become a patient!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bandaids and a good ice pack.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jocoyn said:


> A forced air blower. Wish I bought one 30 years ago!



Love mine!!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> Bandaids and a good ice pack.



Haha - after Fodder responded above I texted her that she forgot band aids on her list (she helped me pick my puppy up at the airport and then texted me a picture of the "wound" my puppy gave her).

Would also add something like neosporin to the above!


----------



## dimasc (Sep 19, 2015)

Guys, are you using crates? I'm thinking about midwest life stages 42 2 door one


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

dimasc said:


> Guys, are you using crates? I'm thinking about midwest life stages 42 2 door one


I think the majority of users do. I do, and I really recommend it. It helps alot with potty training, and it's alot safer then letting them run free in the house to chew/eat things they shouldn't be. It's also great to have when you need a few minutes to yourself, cleaning with a puppy tethered to you or running around getting into things is frustrating.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

For the young pups I use an airline crate. I think they are safer as they can't get their feet stuck as easily. Once crate trained and saner, they move to the large wire one.


----------

